# C12LSH VS C12FDH for 6" base and 4" crown moulding?



## Beavoid (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi,

I hear Makita and Hitachi are the best saws out there for trim work. I don't really have access to affordable Makita products where I am (only new ones on Amazon), only Hitachi. Have any of you used the Hitachi C12LSH or C12FDH? I need to buy a saw (preferably tomorrow if everything goes well) for 4" crown and 6" baseboards.

I have found a C12LSH at a pawn shop for $225. I was about to snatch it up, however I hear bad things about quality control wrt wobble in the blade on this model of saw.

Can you guys recommend this saw for this fine woodworking such as crown and base?

I could also get the C12FDH from Menards this week, new for $200.

Will both these saws be ideal for this task? Should I avoid the LSH or will it do a good job if I am gentle with the saw? If so, will the 12" FDH do a precise job?

I really don't want to screw up these last fine touches on this remodel that I have to sell.

Many thanks!


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

Any major brand(dewalt, makita, hitachi, bosch, and even rigid) are perfectly adaquete for trim work. In my opinion i dont consider installing crown and base to be "fine woodworking". Any of those saws should do a good job with the right blade. I personally use makita and dewalt sliders and have no problems with either.

Jason


----------

